# Man tried to buy a child



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

This is from KCPD FB page.........not sure what is more scary.....the thought of it being a 2 year old girl.....or the possibility of him having done this before and was successful. The maggot is probably out already.

*On the morning of 9/22/20, a 43 year old male suspect spoke with a young mother and her 2 year old child at the Aurora Village Transit Center and offered to buy her child for $1500.00. The victim declined and the suspect gave her his phone number and email address in case she changed her mind.

The mother called KCSO later that day and the case was forwarded to the Metro Transit Police Street Crimes Unit for investigation. A detective identified the suspect using information the suspect provided to the child's mother.

A detective contacted the suspect, posing as the child's mother and telling him that she was only 17 years old. The suspect told the detective he was no longer interested in purchasing the child and instead wanted the 17 year old mother (really the detective) to become a prostitute and work for him.

On the evening of 9/28/20, the suspect came to a Metro Transit Station where he thought he was to meet the 17 year old for sex. He was arrested without incident.

Once at the precinct, the suspect asked to use the phone to call a friend. He urged his friend to get to the suspect's hotel room immediately and gather all belongings. Since this indicated there was likely further evidence of criminal activity in the room, Metro police personnel responded to the hotel to secure the room.

A search warrant was obtained and the room searched. A firearm was recovered and a records check revealed the firearm was reported stolen.

The suspect was booked into King County Jail for Investigation of Commercial Sexual Abuse of a Minor (CSAM) and Promoting CSAM. Metro Street Crimes Unit continues to investigate.
*


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Please, someone in the area provide a very sharp shiv to another prisoner in that jail so they can disembowel him!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Please, someone in the area provide a very sharp shiv to another prisoner in that jail so they can disembowel him!!!


After posting this, I remembered a news story years ago of a guy that raped a 3 month old baby so I did a search to find it and was floored at the number of hits that showed up. What the heeeeell goes thru peoples heads to do this. It's bad enough with a teen or child BUT A FRICKEN BABY?????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can tolerate a lot of things but harm to a child is not one of them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> I can tolerate a lot of things but harm to a child is not one of them.


agreed, especially for sexual gratification. The mindset for this is beyond comprehension


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you've not seen Ashton Kutcher's speech in front of a congressional committee about his organization's work to stop these people, and him describe the horrible things he's seen, you need to find it. (I'll see if I can)
God bless that man and his efforts.

Here it is:





Trimmed down to the most heart-wrenching part:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> If you've not seen Ashton Kutcher's speech in front of a congressional committee about his organization's work to stop these people, and him describe the horrible things he's seen, you need to find it. (I'll see if I can)
> God bless that man and his efforts.
> 
> Here it is:
> ...


Preachy


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I try to go thru my mind to find punishment for these things but everything comes up short. 

I'm sure Our Lord has a fitting judgement.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If you've not seen Ashton Kutcher's speech in front of a congressional committee about his organization's work to stop these people, and him describe the horrible things he's seen, you need to find it. (I'll see if I can)
> God bless that man and his efforts.
> 
> Here it is:
> ...


I don't trust these Hollyweird actors. They could make impassioned speeches like this and then go to Epstein's island and bang a bunch of kids. I just don't trust them.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I think public hangings should be re-instituted. Remove a reprobate, sick-minded, demon from our midst while setting an example for any would-be molesters. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> I think public hangings should be re-instituted. Remove a reprobate, sick-minded, demon from our midst while setting an example for any would-be molesters. Kill two birds with one stone.


I would also be ok with dumping a bunch of fuel on him and burning him in the public square. Maybe we could do both. Set him on fire while he is strangling in a noose!! I have no mercy in me for these types of people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I don't trust these Hollyweird actors. They could make impassioned speeches like this and then go to Epstein's island and bang a bunch of kids. I just don't trust them.


The words don't have to mean anything to you, nor the person who says them.
The actions, on the other hand, speak volumes more than any speech every could.

From their website:
*9,380 child trafficking victims have been identified with the help of Spotlight - that's over 8 kids per day on average.
10,496 traffickers identified by law enforcement since 2016.*

Over 10 THOUSAND traffickers in ~3.5 years.
I will not disparage that effort because the person who spoke to a senate committee was an actor.
Maybe this topic needs a few more impassioned people.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I would also be ok with dumping a bunch of fuel on him and burning him in the public square. Maybe we could do both. Set him on fire while he is strangling in a noose!! I have no mercy in me for these types of people.


They're very sick predators. Child molestation is one of the lowest and worst crimes I can think of. As bad a murder, in my opinion. These kids are not only immediately traumatized but they have to live with the scars for the rest of their lives.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I don't trust these Hollyweird actors. They could make impassioned speeches like this and then go to Epstein's island and bang a bunch of kids. I just don't trust them.


Agreed. If a Hollyweirdo still has a job in the television/movie industry then he's likely part of the problem. Everyone in Hollywood knows that pedophilia runs rampant and most keep their eyes and mouths tightly shut. (If they want to keep a job)


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

This was not the story I had been looking for last night, but is one that popped up on the search several times. I still can't read thru the whole story.....but atleast he got 4 consecutive life sentences without parole.

https://www.rt.com/usa/417953-texas-infant-rapist-sentenced/

I've always had an interest in psychology and years ago did alot of research into criminal psychology. On one hand, it's a widely accepted theory that rapists, especially serial rapists (of victims of any age) do it for the feeling of power & control than physical pleasure.

Then as for pedophiles, most act from 'memory' as in they had been molested as children themselves. Same or similar to other physical abusers. And when you put the two together, adds up to one messed up perp. But I must have missed the chapter on infants, cause that just doesn't even register. Sick, depraved, evil


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wicked, evil people. Pure evil.

So many of these children are abducted when they enter the country illegally.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> The words don't have to mean anything to you, nor the person who says them.
> The actions, on the other hand, speak volumes more than any speech every could.
> 
> From their website:
> ...


I am all for the effort. One child saved is one child saved. My point is that I am not going to assume the actor is a good person or even not a pedo themselves just because they are part of the effort. I hope he keeps talking. I hope his talk does more good. I also hope he doesn't diddle children.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> This was not the story I had been looking for last night, but is one that popped up on the search several times. I still can't read thru the whole story.....but atleast he got 4 consecutive life sentences without parole.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/417953-texas-infant-rapist-sentenced/
> 
> ...


My God!!! Torture is too good for this horrible animal. Here's the freak's picture:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> I try to go thru my mind to find punishment for these things but everything comes up short.
> 
> I'm sure Our Lord has a fitting judgement.


Vengeance is mine; I will repay, saith the Lord.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> My God!!! Torture is too good for this horrible animal. Here's the freak's picture:


I did not need to see this. His punishment will come, spending eternity in a very hot place.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hang him and feed his carcass to the birds.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

ActionJackson said:


> I think public hangings should be re-instituted. Remove a reprobate, sick-minded, demon from our midst while setting an example for any would-be molesters. Kill two birds with one stone.


Public castration you mean...like in Egypt & Rome....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

smokeyquartz said:


> Public castration you mean...like in Egypt & Rome....


I am fine with the public castration as long as it is followed up by a hanging. Eunichs have abused kids too. Hangings eliminate the risk entirely. We put down rabid dogs so they can't bite anyone.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@stevekozak True. But not _just_ a hanging. That's too quick and easy, and they deserve much more attention...


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@stevekozak True. But not _just_ a hanging. That's too quick and easy, and they deserve much more attention...


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

smokeyquartz said:


> Public castration you mean...like in Egypt & Rome....


The innocent Man, Jesus Christ, was beaten, whipped, spat upon, the crucified for no reason at all so I would have not problem implementing your idea where a molester or rapist is concerned. Molesters should be whipped with a "cat of nine tails" followed by castration then the death penalty in whatever form it takes. I would gladly volunteer to implement steps one or three. Not too interested in step two. I'm sure a fine lady could take care of that!


----------

